# Partition falsche Volumenanzeige



## Belty (23. Mai 2015)

Guten Abend zusammen,

 

entweder stimmt was mit meinem PC nicht oder ich stelle mich ein wenig dumm an.

 

Ich habe zwei Partitionen, C und D.

Mein C ist für das Betriebssystem und ausführbare Programme gedacht, und wurde mit 111 GB festgelegt.

 

Neulich staunte ich nicht schlecht als mir die Partition rot angezeigt wurde und ich von 111 GB nur noch 4,12 GB zur Verfügung haben soll.

Daraufhin durchforste ich meine Ordner und konnte nichts außergewöhliches feststellen, zudem schaute ich mir die versteckten Ordner an.

 

Was mich jedoch am meisten verwundert hat, ist das wenn ich manuell alle Ordner auf der Partition markiere und mir die Eigenschaften anschaue, sind nur 42,2 GB belegt, daher die große Frage wo sollen denn die anderen rund 60 GB belegt sein?

 

Würde mich freuen wenn hier jemand ein wenig Licht ins Dunkel bringen könnte :-)


----------



## spectrumizer (23. Mai 2015)

Wie groß sind denn *C:\pagefile.sys* und *C:\hiberfil.sys*? (versteckte Dateien)

 

Und was für "Leichen" zeigt er dir denn an, wenn du im Explorer auf Laufwerk C -> Eigenschaften -> Bereinigen klickst?

 

Denke der meiste Müll liegt in den temporären Ordnern.


----------



## Belty (23. Mai 2015)

Ich finde weder pagefile.sys noch hiberfil.sys, obwohl ich versteckte Dateien und Ordner eingeblendet habe.

 

Jedoch soweit mir bekannt ist pagefile.sys doch die Auslagerungsdatei, der ist aktuell 8111 MB zugewiesen.

hiberfil.sys scheint wohl eine Datei zu sein die für den Ruhezustand wichtig ist, da der PC jedoch heute früh erst gebootet wurde und bis jetzt noch nicht im Ruhezustand war geh ich davon aus das dort nicht viel belegt ist, und selbst wenn wohl kaum an die 60 GB.

 

Durch die Datenträgerbereinigung könnte ich zumindest schonmal rund 3 GB freimachen, 2,2 davon sind temp Dateien.


----------



## spectrumizer (23. Mai 2015)

Belty schrieb:


> Ich finde weder pagefile.sys noch hiberfil.sys, obwohl ich versteckte Dateien und Ordner eingeblendet habe.


In dem gleichen Fenster, wo du versteckte Dateien und Ordner einblenden kannst, ist noch eine zusätzliche Option "[x] Geschützte Systemdateien ausblenden (empfohlen)". Dort das Häkchen rausmachen.

Mein PC war noch nie im Ruhezustand und trotzdem legt er immer eine _hiberfil.sys_ an. Bei mir ist die zB 13GB groß.

Der Windows Explorer ist für solche Sachen auch eher suboptimal. Ich verwende zB ausschließlich den "Total Commander" für Datei- und Verzeichnisoperationen. Die kostenlose Shareware kannst du dir unter http://ghisler.com/runterladen. Da kannst du zB im Laufwerk C durch drücken der Leertaste (und bissl warten) die Größe von Verzeichnissen anzeigen lassen. Der Windows Explorer überspringt ganz gern mal Ordner und Dateien. Total Commander macht das zB nicht und zeigt dir die Größe der Verzeichnisse "unverfälscht" an. Probiers mal.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (26. Mai 2015)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Mein PC war noch nie im Ruhezustand und trotzdem legt er immer eine _hiberfil.sys_ an. Bei mir ist die zB 13GB groß.


 

Mit:

 

powercfg -h off

 

in der Kommandozeile kannst du den Hibernate Modus dauerhaft abschalten und wirst auch das 13GB File los, wenn du ihn eh nicht verwendest ist das ja sonst sinnlos das der Platz verschwendet wird :-)


----------



## spectrumizer (26. Mai 2015)

Lilith Twilight schrieb:


> ...


Cool, danke


----------

